# Red House Painters - Song for a Blue Guitar



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

I discovered this album a little while back. Its classic indi rock album. Great guitar work, nice drum backup, and well balanced bass. It might not be for those of you out there who are total bassheads, but it certainly is a slow-paced album if you want to just relax and listen to some good music.
http://www.sunkilmoon.com/


----------

